# Matching Inverter to Leisure Battery



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Having finally decided to upgrade my 80Ah gel battery to a 210Ah Gel battery, I would like some advice on matching an inverter to it. Main use of inverter would be occasional use of Sky+ box and my wife's hairdryer . I was looking at a modified sine wave 2000watt inverter and was wondering if anyone could advise whether this is a good pairing.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Presume also a 12 volt television as well.
Be slightly cautious with modified sine wave inverters. I tried one with a satellite receiver and television and had noticable patterning on the picture. Eventually changed the inverter to a pure sine wave one and no problems now.
For TV/ satellite use, an inverter around 300 Watt is more than adequate.
Now for the hair drier. Check the wattage on the hairdrier. It will be at a guess (being a baldy !) about 800 watt or more. You will need an inverter with an output capacity greater than the load. 
So for an 800 Watt drier, at least a 900 Watt inverter is required.
For 1000 Watt drier, go for 1100 Watt inverter. Even then the inverter might start to get a bit warm if run for any length of time.
Wiring the inverter is the next problem. Keep the inverter as close to the battery as possible, and use the thickest cable you can get. Also have a shut off between the battery and inverter. Battery draw will be around 10 ampere for every 100 Watt drawn, so for 1000 Watt that is 100 Ampere. That is more than your starter motor draws !!.
Inverters even when switched off draw a small current from the battery, not large, but enough to drain the battery over a few weeks.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Also make sure the charging relay/fuse is up to recharging a heavily discharged LB when you first fire the engine up 8O


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Personally I would use a small 300w inverter for the Sky Box, it would probably be more suitable for the application.

With regards to the hairdryer, I've tried many different inverters and found the only suitable method is to mount the inverter under the passenger seat and feed it directly of the cab battery. The inverter I have is 2100W Ring model (bought on here for £100) and my girlfriends hairdryer pulls about 1400w (despite being rated at 2000w).

I'd never use it without the engine running, the amount of power an inverter running a hairdryer (even a 800w one) is unreal I'd never want to risk that on my habitation electrics or batteries.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Addie said:


> Personally I would use a small 300w inverter for the Sky Box, it would probably be more suitable for the application.
> 
> With regards to the hairdryer, I've tried many different inverters and found the only suitable method is to mount the inverter under the passenger seat and feed it directly of the cab battery. The inverter I have is 2100W Ring model (bought on here for £100) and my girlfriends hairdryer pulls about 1400w (despite being rated at 2000w).
> 
> I'd never use it without the engine running, the amount of power an inverter running a hairdryer (even a 800w one) is unreal I'd never want to risk that on my habitation electrics or batteries.


Yep, and running the engine to dry one's heid would solve the relay/fuse blowing problems - or dry one's heid with the radiator fan when it kicks in....................................... 8)


----------

